# Derelict Factory in Manningtree/Brantham



## lawrence89 (May 6, 2017)

*The History*

From what I've gathered from other posts online this place used to manufacture plastic materials in commercial quantities. The company used to be based somewhere else but due to insufficient space etc they decided to buy land in Brantham and build a new factory. Several sales and mergers took place in the 1960s and 1970s, the most significant being the sale of the Brantham and Aycliffe sites in 1966 to British Industrial Plastics, a subsidiary of Turner and Newall Ltd, who were in turn purchased in 1977 by Storey Brothers of Lancaster, formerly a major commercial rival. The Brantham site now operates under the name of Wardle Storeys and until It closed manufactured limited quantities of xylonite using traditional processes and equipment.

*The Explore*

This place has been on my list for awhile now so I thought as I had a day off, why not! It was no trouble getting in, just a hole in the fence. The place was in pretty bad condition due to vandals as expected. Even while I was there, there was a couple other groups of people lurking around. Luckily they seemed friendly enough! Anyways here's some pictures I took.

https://www.lpphotographing.co.uk/

https://www.instagram.com/lawrencep89/

























































An old workers boot?


























































































Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## smiler (May 6, 2017)

I liked that Lawro, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2017)

That's pretty gone but you make it look interesting. Good set.


----------



## lawrence89 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks mate


----------



## AmyGreen (Aug 25, 2017)

I have wanted to visit this for ages! I hopefully can find a way in


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 28, 2017)

I went past here on the train a couple of months ago and saw a demo team pulling down the old parts across from the railway arch. Felt really sad.

Good pics off whats left.


----------

